# post some weird pictures of yourself.



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

Post some pictures of yourself that would give the other members of this site a laugh or make them AFRAID OF YOU, HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Ricko (Aug 31, 2006)

isnt this a family site????????? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 31, 2006)

Do ours have to be in our work gear like yours is? lol


----------



## lilith (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Rev, I have exactly the same collar! Me, afraid? Never!! mwahahaha


----------



## slip_phreak (Aug 31, 2006)

mm i dunno why .. maybe its ur hair or the way u got ur camera positioned but i keep picturing the guy from rocky horror picture show the movie.. the main kinda guy who sings that "im just a sweet transvesti" song at the begining.. which is cool in a creepy way i guess.. my gf's obsessed with that movie and wants to have a 21st b'day theme based on it lol .. nice colar.. mate of mine has a similar one.


----------



## misky (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: post some weird pictures of yourself.*



ihaveherps said:


> Do ours have to be in our work gear like yours is? lol



PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

hehe post what ever you like. It can just be something that will amuse the other members. I have some funny pictures of me in a dress. My girlfriend and i have come to the conclusion i would make a perfect lady


----------



## AustHerps (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: RE: post some weird pictures of yourself.*



RevDaniel said:


> I have some funny pictures of me in a dress.



Why doesn't that surprise me? :?


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: post some weird pictures of yourself.*

I was with my ex and very drunk at Peter's get together. I might have said a few things but i have a girlfriend now and happy with her and the kids. But only when she is not looking do i wear dresses.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## jessop (Aug 31, 2006)

*.*

...


----------



## NoOne (Aug 31, 2006)

I bet you keep the horses in line with that outift revdaniel............shudder!


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

*me*

Tell me how good i look in a dress. Sorry about how dark the picture is but my beauty as a woman should lighten up the picture enough i think. Hehehe


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

nice eye makeup, did you do it yourself? lol i have a picture from a pimps and pros party of me wearing a similar collar, but i have no idea how to post it, so you all miss out


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

send it to my email [email protected] and i will post it for you


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

i'll try


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

come on guys, i am sure there are some more pictures floating around out there. Just post anything anything anything. Not to humiliate people but for a laugh.


----------



## lilith (Aug 31, 2006)

If I had a scanner I would


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

*the picture i said i would post*

here we go Jen. She is the one in the collar


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: the picture i said i would post*

oh god, there i am. thanks soooo much revdaniel lol. i'm the one with the collar, couldn't find the one of me by myself


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

So far only two brave APS mebers. Come on where is the spirit guys. Well obviously most of these pictures where taken whilst under the influence of spirits


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

nope, totally sober that early in the night, later on however....


----------



## mertle (Aug 31, 2006)

Your a worry Daniel!!! hehehehe


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 31, 2006)

tis me


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

funny enough, that is not the first time i have heard that one.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep, there are certainly some stunners on here :lol: Sadly I'm not tanked enough to do this tonight


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

*gothic art*

me embracing nature at its finest


----------



## hugsta (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: gothic art*

You see, Mark, they are funny pics, you just being stupid....;-)  Something I do everyday.....LOL

RevDan.....well....that's just wrong. :shock:


----------



## jordo (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: gothic art*

Gee Dan those pics are filthy :lol:


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: gothic art*

Keep the pictures coming guys


----------



## munkee (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: gothic art*

Got a friend digging up one of me and a mate after the pub. I'll put it up soon.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Here you go*

The kids and I just got back from Myers in Highpoint. We had been playing with the new Imac laptops with the little webcams with some funny results.
 
Cheers,

Shane, Anthony &amp; Andrew


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: Here you go*

I might delete these before we scare some kids


----------



## munkee (Aug 31, 2006)

Second try after a resizing .

A post pub trip at the UQ fountains. Note the times and the fact we started at about 4.00pm.

To everyone moderation!!! 

I am the the one with coasters stuck to my head.


----------



## Malley (Aug 31, 2006)

Lmao thats outrageous munkee, funny cause i know that fountain. How good is the red room .


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 31, 2006)

*My Weird Pic*

Any pics of Pugsly with his shirt off and on horse back ???????????????????? no?????????? oh well here goes then. Playing silly buggers at the Aquarium in Barcelona.

Simone


----------



## jessop (Aug 31, 2006)

*.*

heres an old one... yes that is a san pedro cactus!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: My Weird Pic*

Funny pics shamous......LOL

ROTFLMFAO Simone.........you read my mind  Oh pugsly, where for art thou pugsly.....


----------



## munkee (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: My Weird Pic*

Malley, Yeah Red room is good. Drowned many an assignment sorrow there .


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE: My Weird Pic*

damn rev you look REALLY freaky LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

Well i wasn't gonna post these pics.... Buti'm only like this 2 out of 7 days a week, so i guess that counts as a weird pic  :lol: :shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

can you guess which is me??? LOL


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 31, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> can you guess which is me??? LOL



Yeah your the guy that looks like he has some great mates that are assisting you in your hour of need. :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like you have a support crew and a refueler.......you could go to Bathurst and race......


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn you have some top mates there Gordo- my girlfriends would leave me in the gutter and walk off with my drink,

Simone


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

Close up of the action

Oh boy you should see the video of that night.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Damn you have some top mates there Gordo- my girlfriends would leave me in the gutter and walk off with my drink,
> 
> Simone



hahaha
I walked home that night... i can even suprise myself sometimes :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

But they are great mates! From the sincerest depths of my heart!


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 31, 2006)

Jesus Gordo are there an videos of the morning after?????? Thats what i am interested in seeing :twisted:

Simone.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Is the cup for drinking out of or for overflow product coming out (or up)? :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 31, 2006)

oops, disregard this, wrong thread.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Jesus Gordo are there an videos of the morning after?????? Thats what i am interested in seeing :twisted:
> 
> Simone.



No I made it to work at 7.30 the next morning :shock: 

I am totally serious too!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 31, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Is the cup for drinking out of or for overflow product coming out (or up)? :lol:



it looks like water but it was actually bacardi!


----------



## Gobo (Sep 1, 2006)

i may as well join the freak show too
something tells me i will fit right in


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like you've been out with waruikazi


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 1, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Looks like you've been out with waruikazi



hahaha   

Maybe i shouldn't have put them into a public forum :? ???


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 1, 2006)

.....


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 1, 2006)

I can see the Alien but where's the punk?


----------



## Rennie (Sep 1, 2006)

Punk is a state of mind


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 1, 2006)

lol rev that's a bit distirbing wearing all that make up and in a dress lol


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: RE: gothic art*



hugsta said:


> You see, Mark, they are funny pics, you just being stupid....;-)  Something I do everyday.....LOL
> 
> :



Sorry mate I aint dressing up in skirt and putting make up on for ya...lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 1, 2006)

*another picture*

Good morning everybody. I am sure there are many more pictures floating around out there. Thought i would post another weird picture i have taken. Hehe you might get the idea i am into photography


----------



## pugsly (Sep 1, 2006)

Thats enough out of you Simone! 

You keep quiet to Mr Huggypants!


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 1, 2006)

So how about it Puglsy? No pictures on that horse?


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 1, 2006)

PFFFTT HAHAHAHAHAHA Come on Pugs whip that one out HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 1, 2006)

I think maybe everybody that would like to see the picture of Puglsy on a horse without a shirt say so in this thread. lol


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Come on Pugsly. We are all friends here are'nt we? What's a pic between friends? Now that people have mentioned that the pic exists I think it's only fair you post it.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 1, 2006)

I've actually got Pugsly up here in Telegraph Point at this very moment, had the horse ready and everything, but he shot it! I'll have to try again next time, but it's a bit hard to be subtle about these things - he's pretty sharp...

J.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: My Weird Pic*



johnbowemonie said:


> Any pics of Pugsly with his shirt off and on horse back ???????????????????? no?????????? oh well here goes then. Playing silly buggers at the Aquarium in Barcelona.
> 
> Simone




Hahahhaa, oh yes, bring on those photos. I'll even give you a discount on the next snake you buy


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Re: My Weird Pic*

hahahah! you guys are funny.. I dont have any interesting photos.... apart from these..and even though its not funny..but still.
there arent enough pics here!


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's one of me i find amusing =p


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

> I think maybe everybody that would like to see the picture of Puglsy on a horse without a shirt say so in this thread


just saw a picture of Pugsly in the gallery. PLEASE put one on of you without a shirt, horse optional


----------



## jessop (Sep 1, 2006)

*this one take the cake!*

Dan that shot of you "smelling the roses" or "getting close to nature" is a classic! So profound and obscure! everyone i've showed it to cracks up! great stuff! Can anyone better this? it should almost go in the best reptile photo comp apart from the fact there are no reptiles in it (if only you had one of your dark diamond pythons draped around your shoulders...) :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: this one take the cake!*

I agree Jen, There have been a few of us wanting to see that, some longer than others.....Come on pugsly!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 1, 2006)

Maybe if you posted a pic of yourself on horseback with your shirt off Simone it would encourage pugsly to do so?


----------



## pugsly (Sep 1, 2006)

Calm down children!

There will be no horse back semi-naked photos ok! Maybe if you come to peters in Jan at his Pool Party when TB comes down I will have a shirt off but until then, it stays on! 

And you keep quiet Jamie!


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 1, 2006)

*he he he he he*

so you wanty to see some weird pics???
here are some!!
enjoy!


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: he he he he he*

and i love them all


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: he he he he he*

winner winner winner


----------



## Firesnake (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: .*



jessop said:


> ...



wooo baby! 
nice snake


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: this one take the cake!*

Tsidasa ..thats an awesome frillie you have there.....and Dan what are you doing....lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 2, 2006)

*some more crazy pictures from the rev*

more from rev


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: some more crazy pictures from the rev*

Ha ha ha Magpie- why don't you come to Bathurst this year and you can take the pics for yourself. As part of a lost bet last year there will be four of us that will be having mud wrestling comps up on the mountain. We will be tag teaming it.

Simone.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: some more crazy pictures from the rev*

As I said earlier, Pugs was here... and I found another horse... AND I'VE GOT THE PHOTOS YOU"RE AFTER!!! AND NOT JUST SHIRTLESS EITHER MUAHAHAHA!!! How much do you reckon they're worth??? If you've got enough money, you won't have to wait till January... you'd be forgiven for thinking that there were 2 horses in a couple of these...

J.


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: some more crazy pictures from the rev*

HAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 2, 2006)

Bumpity bump bump...


----------



## pugsly (Sep 2, 2006)

PMSL

Never again will you entice me with that lovely hospitality Jamie~! It was those damn cups of tea I think....

So any offers yet?!


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll outbid and belt any other woman and Rev Daniel to get those photos, name your price Jamie!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 2, 2006)

Shall we open the bidding at $20 to see the photos of Puglsy on the horse without a shirt.
I start the bidding off with $20, do we hear $25?


----------



## pugsly (Sep 2, 2006)

What have you started Jamie!!


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 2, 2006)

RevDaniel said:


> Shall we open the bidding at $20 to see the photos of Puglsy on the horse without a shirt.
> I start the bidding off with $20, do we hear $25?



Mate somehow I think pugsly wants a woman to win the bidding


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

bite for a bite


----------



## MDPython (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice picture AGAMIDAE :twisted: 

Looks like he/she hit you pretty hard bye the look of your hand :wink: .......y did it bite you???

Cheers 8)


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't bother even trying Dan, i have this won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 2, 2006)

Bid higher than me or we will have to share.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 2, 2006)

MDPython said:


> Nice picture AGAMIDAE :twisted:
> 
> Looks like he/she hit you pretty hard bye the look of your hand :wink: .......y did it bite you???
> 
> Cheers 8)




Yep I got hit lol


----------



## hugsta (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: gothic art*



AGAMIDAE said:


> hugsta said:
> 
> 
> > You see, Mark, they are funny pics, you just being stupid....;-)  Something I do everyday.....LOL
> ...



Thank god for that :shock: seeing rev dan is bad enough.......keep having to reach for a bucket. :shock: 

C'mon Pugsly, you know how much you want those photos shown, we all know you're not the shy type....... :twisted: :lol: Pitty Rev Dan missed Petes last get together, I mean you in the pool with a lot more off than just your shirt...... :shock: geez, you'd have got that diamond for free. :twisted: :wink: :lol: Not to mention SNKMST's little dress up parade with all that cherry red lipstick and stuff on.......your all freaks. :shock: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 2, 2006)

*Donates $50 to the 'Simone Wants To See Pugsly On A Horse With No Shirt On' Fund. 

I'll post one of me when I was drunk a few years back. We were just about to go out on the town, and had been throwing back a few before we left . I think I'm fatter now than I was back then...and my hair is cut short now....


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 2, 2006)

Dan, let it register those pics are mine- i am not sharing pugsly with you. I will bid as high as i have to to get him.

Simone.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 3, 2006)

I thought you already had him SImone.......LOL Looks like AL is giving you some competition as well.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 3, 2006)

There's a line of cars outside, I think they want those photos... How did they find out where I live? 

J. (I'll try to keep them for you Simone, but it looks like it's going to be difficult, some of these guys (&amp;girls, sorry Steve!) are armed...)


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 3, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> *Donates $50 to the 'Simone Wants To See Pugsly On A Horse With No Shirt On' Fund.
> 
> I'll post one of me when I was drunk a few years back. We were just about to go out on the town, and had been throwing back a few before we left . I think I'm fatter now than I was back then...and my hair is cut short now....



I'm so much more drunk than you in my pictures!!!  :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes Kazi- you were much drunker....but you didn't see me at the end of that night- I could have given you a run for your money!!

Hugsta- I'm not giving her competition- I'm trying to help Simone by donating more money to her so she can buy the pictures  I don't want to see them myself....


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 3, 2006)

Well i'll just have to get violent to get these pics and beside i know where pugsly lives anyway- so i have you beat Rev Dan. But i don't mind if Antaresia Lady wants to have a look too- a specimen like pugsly should be enjoyed by all women.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 3, 2006)

Believe me Antaresia Lady, you will WANT to see these pics

Simone

Thanks for your support mate!


----------



## SNKMST (Sep 3, 2006)

Come on huggy you loved it.....

All that was missing that night was Rob and those frilly nickers he is always talking about.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 3, 2006)

Well Rob has to bring those frilly knickers at the bikini party at Pete's then. It's only fair,

Simone.


----------



## Bill999 (Sep 3, 2006)

do i win


----------



## staffsrule (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice pics dan, my staffy wears a collar very much similar to yours LOL


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 3, 2006)

It has been a while since i have worn it but it is nice to have it handy.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 3, 2006)

S&amp;M for teh win eh RevDaniel. Lol.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 4, 2006)

Come on guys, we need some more photos happening


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

cmon ppls i know alot of you are weirder than whats been shown here :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

ok you wanted it


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

damn thats hiddious :lol:

at least you have your favourite mans name on your pants


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

and you know what......yeah its big............and i dont care so neeeah


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

if it was big you would posted it haha


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

they cant post pics over 2400 x 2400 pixels mate


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

well put the magnifying glass away! :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

hahaha just because your undies have pistures of strawberry shortcake on them!!!!!!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

actuall my boxers have smiley faces on them :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah smilie faces of the backstreet boys


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

your the one thinking of em :lol:

wonder how long till were in trouble for "hijacking" the thread?

and if we do get n trouble 

every one ALIENPUNK started it


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

you dobber


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

you sook


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

That hurt my eyes this early in the morning Tone...lol


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

hahaha damn look at us man we have been up all night and now we are havin a playground fight with each other......good morning to the matue posters.....maybe we should ask a serious question about enclosures or something


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

ok will do


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 4, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm...no


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

> That hurt my eyes this early in the morning Tone...lol



come on Marc dont tell me that didnt do the job five coffess would have....i just saved you a trip to starbucks :wink:


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

AGAMIDAE said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm...no



well i did

it is something i wanted to know honestly it was/is


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

i'll pay cash if its an original question......


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

yes it is originally from me

i think i may need to bump it though :lol:


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 5, 2006)

*I joined to show you this!*

This has to be what attracted RevDaniel to me in the first place!! LOL

(My first night drinking since the birth of my son (many months later))


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: I joined to show you this!*



Little_Fox said:


> This has to be what attracted RevDaniel to me in the first place!! LOL
> 
> (My first night drinking since the birth of my son (many months later))



lol love the pic


o well 

here is one of my bro who turned 16 in july my mum and me on the right
yes it is weird because it is extremly rare to get a pic of me and my bro
let alone in the same area


----------

